

Tutorial – Lego iMac + 1984 Apple Mac - ZacDude

Want to know how to build both the old and new lego iMac and 1984 original apple mac?? Video links below! :D They&#x27;re cute and minifig-scale so perfect for any lego city :D XD Enjoy :)<p>iMac - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yVXHAIYzCKU<p>Original 1984 mac - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Mujr_RA8KI8
======
ZacDude
:D

